# Australian Living in California



## hiipower9 (Aug 21, 2016)

Me and my friend are wanting to go live in California for roughly around a year, we will be both 20 years old, we have no ideas on what Visa, we can get, what accommodation, and even going and finding a job over there is going to be pretty hard for us being 20 are we not able to get a job at a bar,club serving drinks, will we still have a good time partying wise even though we are under 21, we are looking at finding cheap accommodation close to the big town, as we will have no car. Finding jobs at either bars/clubs or cafes and going out partying also  if you guys would have ANY tips for me it would be so greatly appreciated as this is brand new for me and my mate and would love your guys helps on what we should do, or where we should go  cheers.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry but there is no "bartend, party" visa
Uscis.gov gives you all visa options for the US. Work & Travel might work for NZ and CAN for you.
Under age you will not be allowed in facilities serving liquor such as clubs, bars, ... Some quirky exemptions apply with some states.


----------



## hiipower9 (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, is there any visa for Australians that can just go over there for travel but find a job over there and stay for over a year? Is this possible or should I go to the US embassy in Australia or get a migrant lawyer to help me?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

hiipower9 said:


> Thanks for the reply, is there any visa for Australians that can just go over there for travel but find a job over there and stay for over a year? Is this possible or should I go to the US embassy in Australia or get a migrant lawyer to help me?


If you qualify you can travel under ESTA and you can apply for jobs while in the US. Do you have the qualifications to attract a US employer and qualify for E3? https://www.uscis.gov/working-unite...-specialty-occupation-professionals-australia


----------



## hiipower9 (Aug 21, 2016)

I have no qualification just finished high school, I just want to live in Los Angeles if it means I have to study I will do so I just wanted to move over there rent a house and find a job while I was there, I guess it's not that simple I am reading e3 visa you have to have a sponsor ( a job) already before you move there with no qualifications what employer from the US would want to sponsor me and pay around $500


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You have no options open to you apart from just visiting for up to 90 days.

You cannot work during this period.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

hiipower9 said:


> I have no qualification just finished high school, I just want to live in Los Angeles if it means I have to study I will do so I just wanted to move over there rent a house and find a job while I was there, I guess it's not that simple I am reading e3 visa you have to have a sponsor ( a job) already before you move there with no qualifications what employer from the US would want to sponsor me and pay around $500


What do you know about the US, way of life, cost of living besides what Hollywood shows?

Higher education is not free. Every institution has a web site with detailed information about curriculum, requirements and tuition. Getting a degree in the US does not mean getting a job and an employment based visa!

What are you trying to say with "pay around $500"?


----------



## hiipower9 (Aug 21, 2016)

Just say an employer wants to hire me so I can work in the US He will have to pay up to $500 and fill out about 2 weeks of paperwork when he can just hire someone who is from America, that's what I was meaning,


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Will be closer to $5,000 instead of $500.

Education: you have a couple of ten thousands on the bank? If so, you can apply for student visa.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

hiipower9 said:


> Just say an employer wants to hire me so I can work in the US He will have to pay EAD up to $500 and fill out about 2 weeks of paperwork when he can just hire someone who is from America, that's what I was meaning,


I have no idea where you came up with this. It is absolutely incorrect. The US term for it is hogwash.
Read up on the US visa options on uscis.gov. It is the official source.
Unless you have the funds to study I see no option. Part of the visa application for that is proof of liquid funds for tuition/living and housing/emergencies for the first year and source of it for the remainder of the studies. No work is permitted for the first year then up to 20 hours per week on campus only.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

hiipower9 said:


> Just say an employer wants to hire me so I can work in the US He will have to pay up to $500 and fill out about 2 weeks of paperwork when he can just hire someone who is from America, that's what I was meaning,


It's quite a bit more than $500, and part of that paperwork involves showing that there isn't someone in the neighborhood - a US citizen or someone who has work privileges in the US, like someone married to a citizen - who could start the job tomorrow. 

To be fair, though, US kids can't just turn up in Australia and start looking for a low-skill job either. These immigration things tend to be a tit for tat kind of deal. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Being married to a US citizen is not a legal status.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> Being married to a US citizen is not a legal status.


Yes, but someone in the US and married to a US citizen likely as not has a green card and may very likely be looking for work. Probably can start the next day, too.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hiipower9 said:


> Me and my friend are wanting to go live in California for roughly around a year, we will be both 20 years old, we have no ideas on what Visa, we can get, what accommodation, and even going and finding a job over there is going to be pretty hard for us being 20 are we not able to get a job at a bar,club serving drinks, will we still have a good time partying wise even though we are under 21, we are looking at finding cheap accommodation close to the big town, as we will have no car. Finding jobs at either bars/clubs or cafes and going out partying also  if you guys would have ANY tips for me it would be so greatly appreciated as this is brand new for me and my mate and would love your guys helps on what we should do, or where we should go  cheers.


So your research so far (on here) tells you that the bad news is that you're highly unlikely to be able to move to the US for a year

The good news though, is that lots of countries have an agreement with Australia for Working Holiday visas for people your age

Here's a list : 
Belgium
Canada
Republic of Cyprus
Denmark
Estonia
Finland
France
Germany
Hong Kong Special Administrative Region of the People's Republic of China
Republic of Ireland
Italy
Japan
Republic of Korea
Malta
Netherlands
Norway
Sweden
Taiwan
United Kingdom.

So you have plenty of countries to choose from


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Yes, but someone in the US and married to a US citizen likely as not has a green card and may very likely be looking for work. Probably can start the next day, too.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Plenty of the "likely as not" cases come here
Going by OP's givens here which are - 20, want to party, live cheap, bartender jobs, high school, a year with a buddy in LA - I see no options. Marriage and that takes two, time and money and is generally not limited to a year and the buddy is not part of it.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep - I wasn't suggesting that the OP consider marrying a US citizen. Just pointing out that anyone already in the US and with a status that allows them to work will be a preferred candidate for a job that doesn't require any particular qualification. That's the main reason any employer would be crazy to consider trying to sponsor a foreign national with no qualifications and no work papers for a non-skilled position.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

